# Websites



## Goph704 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm looking to build a good low priced (Free preferred) Website for my pictures drafting and portfolio work. I've been putting a lot of my work on power point up to this point, but the file has gotten too big. I would love something where I can set up the website like my power point but I haven't had a lot of luck in these realms. Can anybody suggest a good hosting company?

Thanks.


----------



## jfleenor (Jan 14, 2010)

http://sites.google.com/

I'm not sure if they have a size limit, but you might look into it.

As long as you have a Google user name, it's free!  Let me know how you like it... or if we need to keep looking for a solution for you.

Janell


----------



## beachcombah15 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been snooping around Lime Domains the last couple of days. Actually saw it as an ad on CB. Looks like a pretty good deal. I'll probably be starting a sit up with them soon.


----------



## willbb123 (Jan 15, 2010)

Google looks good, but I haven't played around with it.

I use squarespace.com for mine. wbrown.squarespace.com there plan is $8 a month. Its all WISIWYG, the only coding I've done was tweaking. 

If your just looking for a portfolio, check out carbonmade.com. I've played around with it, its nice but I'm already paying for squarespace. wbrown


----------



## Edrick (Jan 15, 2010)

There's always the place that hosts CB . But really if you're looking for a solution feel free to PM me. I myself use a little flash app that does pictures, video, and audio, and it has a backend plugin. So if you had a custom designed site you wanted you'd incorporate this into it and use the backend to add content. Edrick Smith | Independent Film is my portfolio website. 

In the event that my plug wasn't clear we host controlbooth so I can set you up with a good price as a CB member.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 15, 2010)

There are some other options as well. I hose my blog with JustHost.com, I don't remember how I found them (might have been through wordpress.org) but they offer some pretty killer deals on hosting. Unlimited storage, unlimited transfer, multiple web pages from one account and much more for a low price. You have to buy a couple years at once to get the best prices, but that isn't so bad.

I host all my photos over at SmugMug.com. They power my photo website IceWolf Photography. If you have lots of images that you want to share or archive, they are a great choice. Even there low end plan give you unlimited image storage, but you won't get any customization options.

You actually could do pretty well building a site for yourself using wordpress.com. Sure, it is set up as a blogging platform, but with some creative use of the pages feature you could probably set up a pretty decent looking site and get a blog to go with it! They have a limit to the disk space you can take up with things like images, but if you host them with one of the free sites like photobucket.com you can just embed them in your pages and not take up a ton of space on wordpress.

If you happen to be an Apple user you can also host websites and photos using mobileME (formerly .Mac). If you already have an account it is easy to set up otherwise it is $99/year. I find that a reasonable price to pay for the services that they offer in addition web hosting.

On the other hand, if you don't need your portfolio to be online, you can still build it as a web page using any of the popular editors and then just save the files. You can burn to CD or put it on a USB drive and take that with you to interviews or send discs to whoever needs them.


----------

